# Anybody else noticed that Lyft ditching money on your every ride?



## FortLeeUber2017 (Oct 5, 2017)

Lyft defaults all of my rides to Google maps, in no regards to the way I actually proceeded. Anybody else experiencing same and are there any stories of success how to get money from them.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Check under Settings->Navigation->Navigation-> and check the maps you want to use. For CA we have...

Lyft Navigation
Waze
Google Maps

Auto-switch will change to Waze or Google Maps if you select one of those...

As for getting money out of Lyft... you can't. It's easier to give money to Lyft than get money from them. Stop being so greedy!


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

FortLeeUber2017 said:


> Lyft defaults all of my rides to Google maps, in no regards to the way I actually proceeded. Anybody else experiencing same and are there any stories of success how to get money from them.


Doesn't matter what navigation you use.

If your taking the shortest route in miles, your leaving money on the table.

Don't take suggested route, keep your phone to the left side so pax can't see. Miss a turn or two, keep nav volume off. Long hall like your balls to the wall. Get out and stretch before you end rides officially a block away from drop off. Cruise around in circles without ending ride, then end it at the drop off so it doesn't red flag you.

Otherwise Lyft will pimp you!


----------



## FortLeeUber2017 (Oct 5, 2017)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Doesn't matter what navigation you use.
> 
> If your taking the shortest route in miles, your leaving money on the table.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your answer but that is exactly what I am doing for the past few years and it has worked really well. I am not using any GPS, there is no need, I know exactly how to go to not to leave any money on the table. The problem, and that's why I made a post, that they made a change that defaults all my trips to the shortest route. I just wanted to know if anyone else is experiencing this, among the other drivers who tries not to leave money on the table.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

FortLeeUber2017 said:


> I appreciate your answer but that is exactly what I am doing for the past few years and it has worked really well. I am not using any GPS, there is no need, I know exactly how to go to not to leave any money on the table. The problem, and that's why I made a post, that they made a change that defaults all my trips to the shortest route. I just wanted to know if anyone else is experiencing this, among the other drivers who tries not to leave money on the table.


That would be unfortunate. It would also be a case for a class action lawsuit since that is one of the parameters of you not being an employee.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Doesn't matter what navigation you use.
> 
> If your taking the shortest route in miles, your leaving money on the table.
> 
> ...


And that's the reason Lyft likes me. I simply drive.
You will never make any money doing the above. In the meantime, I'm getting your next ride.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

So OP, you're telling us that your actual driven miles, as tracked by GPS, are NOT what Lyft is paying you for? Not sure I'm buying that at all. Unless you're taking a "double the miles" route, in which case, yeah, Lyft will dock you for taking the REALLY long way. You can only get away with a sort of reasonable long haul, in the long term. I don't hesitate to take the longer way when it makes sense. I've never seen Lyft or Uber ignore or change my actual miles paid on such a trip.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Doesn't matter what navigation you use.
> 
> If your taking the shortest route in miles, your leaving money on the table.
> 
> ...


OH MAN , dont get me started on the BS that Lyft pulls when arrive at the location and see the route and then when you start the ride its a whole other shorter route. Ya NO i'm going to take the more KM route thank you very much lyft.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

68350 said:


> So OP, you're telling us that your actual driven miles, as tracked by GPS, are NOT what Lyft is paying you for? Not sure I'm buying that at all. Unless you're taking a "double the miles" route, in which case, yeah, Lyft will dock you for taking the REALLY long way. You can only get away with a sort of reasonable long haul, in the long term. I don't hesitate to take the longer way when it makes sense. I've never seen Lyft or Uber ignore or change my actual miles paid on such a trip.


Not true. Lyft doesn't even pay exact minutes, defaulting often to the basic $3 for the ride. Pax fee is set and doesn't change at the end of the trip.
It's in your interest to 1) take the shortest route, and 2) accept more rides. Do not wait for a better ride, wasting time.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

oishiin driving said:


> It's in your interest to 1) take the shortest route, and 2) accept more rides. Do not wait for a better ride, wasting time.


"Not True". In my market, there's typically wait times between pings. There's no such thing as "accept more rides". I seldom decline a request.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> If your taking the shortest route in miles, your leaving money on the table.
> 
> Don't take suggested route, Cruise around in circles without ending ride, then end it at the drop off so it doesn't red flag you.
> 
> Otherwise Lyft will pimp you!


Next post- " i've been deactivated for absolutely no reason"


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

68350 said:


> "Not True". In my market, there's typically wait times between pings. There's no such thing as "accept more rides". I seldom decline a request.


Good. Most Uber drivers acceptance rate on this forum is below 50%.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

oishiin driving said:


> Good. Most Uber drivers acceptance rate on this forum is below 50%.


How do you figure that. . .. . 
My acceptance rate is 94% and cancellation is 3%


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Kilroy4303 said:


> How do you figure that. . .. .
> My acceptance rate is 94% and cancellation is 3%


Just from reading this forum for a while.
Feel free to ask Uber drivers (not Lyft). They wait around for rides that meet their criteria:
- not to a ghetto 
- not a non white pax
- no further than 7 min pick up
- no pick up with loading groceries
- no service animals
- no third party scheduling services
- no disabled pax
- no non tipping pax
- etc

that leaves them with 10-20% of pax, and less than 50% acceptance rate


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

oishiin driving said:


> Just from reading this forum for a while.
> Feel free to ask Uber drivers (not Lyft). They wait around for rides that meet their criteria:
> - not to a ghetto
> - not a non white pax
> ...


If that's the truth I am expecting a lot of blocked or banned drivers soon


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Kilroy4303 said:


> If that's the truth I am expecting a lot of blocked or banned drivers soon


Uber doesn't care. It's the same type of bottom dweller.
There's a reason why Uber drivers don't drive for Lyft.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

well I Drive for both .. but. . I still have high ratings for both.


----------



## TheRedGranade (Oct 27, 2020)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> If your taking the shortest route in miles, your leaving money on the table


Doesn't matter if you leave it on the table, Lyft will collect it from the rider and never tell you. Overages charged to the rider you get some of, maybe, underages to the original address, Lyft will charge the rider full estimate and pay you the lesser.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Kilroy4303 said:


> well I Drive for both .. but. . I still have high ratings for both.


Same here... well, I USED to drive for both. Lyft's big rate cut ended my Lyft driving back then, and I'm currently not driving at all due to COVID and household higher risk health conditions. But if/when I do get back on the road, likely will be doing both since Lyft reversed their rate decrease. Though FIRST I'll drive Uber only to see if that still works ok. When I dropped Lyft the first time, I had no problem keeping just as busy with Uber only. Uber changed their rate structure in the PHX metro last year, so I got an Uber pay cut out here in the 'burbs where I live. Gotta drive in 3 city center areas to get the Normal Uber mileage rate. It's a fairly significant percentage difference. Lyft has no such rates variables here, a plus for them.


----------



## Marcelo Lean (Dec 27, 2019)

FortLeeUber2017 said:


> Lyft defaults all of my rides to Google maps, in no regards to the way I actually proceeded. Anybody else experiencing same and are there any stories of success how to get money from them.


No they are not,it's just that the pay is miserable and as time goes by it kind of hurt more!!


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

Uber actually took until now to clean up its Dallas algorithm, to resemble the reality of the pandemic. Between that and a couple weeks of alright 3 trip quests, surprisingly I have attained Pro for the first time since things happened. That’s been very useful if I’m starting an early shift. Lyft however went from being the only likely one to have close rides back in February and March to not improving much so I’m at 51% acceptance and multiple warnings about cancellations.


----------

